# local eheim parts dealer?



## neonlyte (Mar 10, 2011)

anybody know a local eheim parts dealer? my eheim 2228 is leaking badly, i need a new gasket for it and eheim's website only sells/ships to US addresses. is there anywhere in the lower mainland that would have something like this?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I suggest calling Island Pets Unlimited or King ed for Eheim parts. Another option is to get it online from Big Al's Online here.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------

